# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Ik ben gewoon overdrijf toch? Ik mag hebben een slechte keuze ..

## Kimjohn8496

Dus ik zal gewoon zet het daar .. Ik nam mezelf van mijn medicijnen zonder arts goedkeuring, en tot vandaag was het

de beste beslissing van mijn leven. waren ze niet het helpen van mijn stemming, dus ik besloot dat de nadelen de voordelen opwegen tegen en stoppen koud

Turkije (dat ik denk dat was de slechte keuze) Ik weet dat ik gespeend van hen hebben, maar ik was moe van hun negatieve fysieke

effecten
Ik was constant duizelig, altijd kreeg migraine (bijna dezelfde tijd per dag), alsmede deze algemene pijnlijke / lusteloos gevoel.
sinds ik stoppen met hen een week geleden was ik langzamerhand een "normaal" persoon, met een redelijk gevoel van emoties, ik had

voorheen net gevoelloos aan emoties. en alle van een plotselinge Vandaag ben ik begonnen met het krijgen van deze heel raar zappy sensaties.

iedere keer maak ik een full body motion, zoals een elke stap tijdens het lopen krijg ik een gevoel schokgolf door naar de toppen van mijn

vingers en het is maakt me bang ik heb nog nooit dit gevoel, behalve wanneer misbruik van pijnstillers had. en ik heb erg zijn

licht in het hoofd / flauw. zoals ik letterlijk begon te vallen in de klas vandaag, mijn vriend toevallig achter me en greep me

en hielp me zitten.

----------

